# Tornado em Igrejinha, Arraiolos 25 de Outubro 2012



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2012 às 19:41)

Provável Tornado também em Igrejinha, Arraiolos














> *Rajadas fortes de vento arrancam mais de 100 árvores em Arraiolos *
> Rajadas fortes de vento fustigaram hoje o concelho de Arraiolos, na zona de Igrejinha, arrancando mais de cem sobreiros e azinheiras, muitos de grande porte, e as coberturas de dois edifícios, revelou um vereador do município.
> 
> Armando Oliveira, vereador da Câmara de Arraiolos com a tutela da Protecção Civil, explicou à agência Lusa que o fenómeno meteorológico, que não causou danos pessoais, aconteceu “por volta das 13h”, perto da localidade de Igrejinha, em direcção a Azaruja (Évora).
> ...


----------

